# Crazy squirmy hedgehog



## Sprinkles_the_hedgehog (Nov 16, 2013)

My hedgehog is completely happy and healthy but there is a few matters I'd like to get a opinion and some help with from a few more experienced than I. First off, sprinkles (my hedgie) is a little rebel when it comes to cutting her nails. She squirms, squiggles, and wiggles herself away from the trimmers just about every time. :-| but being the mother I am, I won't cut her nails like that , I don't want to accidentally hurt her! The other issue is that she is so strange sometimes, she will go to this very specific bit of carpet and 'dig' into it a bit before aggressively attaching herself to it and refusing toilet go, even if I make an effort to get her off! Any help you can provide is greatly appreciated! Thanks a lot!!!:-D


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Any chance that something interesting was spilled on that chunk of carpet?


----------



## Sprinkles_the_hedgehog (Nov 16, 2013)

I have no idea!!!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Pig does exactly the same thing with just one specific patch of carpet underneath my bed. When I let him run around my room he makes a beeline for this one spot and I can't figure out why.






Pig is a squirmy little boy, too, and the only way I can get his nails is by clipping a few at a time just after he wakes up while he's still groggy.


----------



## Sprinkles_the_hedgehog (Nov 16, 2013)

That video shows exactly what sprinkles does too!!!


----------



## ownedbyhedgies (Jan 14, 2014)

My babies pull at the carpet also  I did notice it was a lot easier to clip my boys nails after he had a wheel. He was so squirmy just to hold when I first got him. ( really there was no holding involved, more like him trying to stop him from getting loose and running for it.) after I got a wheel, he let me hold him for 10 minutes! He was up all night running. Now he is much calmer.


----------

